# Elite FS9 MOunting bracket



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

I have a lowrance elite fs9 which doesnt quite fit on my console with the included bracket. Can anyone with this unit recommend a mounting bracket that has a smaller footprint? 

I was looking atRAM bracket online, says its compatible but wanted to get some other options if any before dropping $60 on a bracket.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Is there not room for the bracket to mount, or is there not enough room for the head unit on the factory mount?


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

fishnpreacher said:


> Is there not room for the bracket to mount, or is there not enough room for the head unit on the factory mount?


I'll take a picture when I'm back in front of the boat. But the bracket that comes with lowrance and screws down to the console doesn't fit. It hangs off the side of the console.. there are two recessed cupholders on the other side of the console that take up alot of space on the console.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Have the same unit and just used a Ram mount. The Ram just has a much smaller foot that is round. Can take a pic if you want.


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

eightwt said:


> Have the same unit and just used a Ram mount. The Ram just has a much smaller foot that is round. Can take a pic if you want.


wHich model rAm did you use?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Stripedass said:


> wHich model rAm did you use?


Sorry, can’t find any model #, here’s a pic.


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

eightwt said:


> Sorry, can’t find any model #, here’s a pic.
> View attachment 206799


i just ordered it - should solve the problem. tHanks!


----------



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

Does that mount wabble?


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

TarponMac said:


> Does that mount wabble?


 was out today, no wobble at all. worked great!


----------

